# Sony Vegas Pro 11 not rendering via GPU on GTX 660 Ti



## MidnightDT (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello

I had vegas pro 11 and a GTX 560 Ti FTW edition and it went bad. So I just purchased an EVGA GTX 660 Ti FTW edition and installed it, updated the latest drivers, got into vegas did my video. I went to render i selected render using GPU and it says Cuda is available. I hit render and i get the error that says it cannot be done and the reason is unknown. This is an issue which is solved if you render using CPU only

I want to render using my GPU. does anyone have an idea why its not working, or a fix for me?

Windows 7 64bit using Vegas Pro 11 32bit running as Admin
i7 processor
16 gigs ram
SSD 
GTX 660 Ti FTW


----------



## MidnightDT (Oct 24, 2012)

No one?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Given there have been no replies and not having used Vegas much myself I can't offer much other than to contact Sony support - is the card listed as compatible with Vegas 11?
I use Premiere Pro and know that Adobe list CUDA acceleration compatible nVidia cards - though there is a way around this for Premiere, not sure that there is for Vegas.


----------

